
Fluent Java HTTP Client - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/04/11/jcabi-http-intro.html?2014-14
======
jitpack
OkHttp by square seems quite fluent and is widely used. What does jcabi offer
that's not available there?

[http://square.github.io/okhttp/](http://square.github.io/okhttp/)

